# New Here



## SaS (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi I'm new here, and I don't CURRENTLY own any mice, but I'v owned some in the past and I'm looking for mice now


----------



## MaidenMouse (Oct 5, 2013)

Welcome! You are going to want to go post a wanted thread in the relevant forum - a breeder is more likely to see it and respond to your request there.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## MiataLife (Sep 17, 2014)

Hello! We're in same boat heehee


----------

